# Solved: Burning Laser



## lokinin (Dec 27, 2007)

If anyone has seen that Youtube vid where a guy got a laser pointer and turned it into an actually burning laser, can they tell if whether or not it really works? (cause if I know it won't, no point wasting my money on something that isn't true right?) Here's the link:


----------



## Cazio (Apr 4, 2008)

I'd say that it is real, but I wouldn't recommend doing it. From what I can ascertain, he disabled some kind of safety/inhibitor feature. That means that a lot more voltage is now going to the laser than it was designed to handle. My guess is that the laser will overheat and fry itself within a week.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

I've seen that video and I'll have to agree with Cazio. That was likely real but that laser probably burned itself up within seconds. In fact, those few seconds it took to burn that match was probably all you'll get out of it. Also, you would probably end up buying a bunch of them before you found one of the right design to pull off that trick. And even if you found the right one, can you really tell what the **** he did? That video is so badly compressed, can you really tell what part you're supposed to burn with the soldering iron? I sure as hell can't. Green lasers aren't cheap either. Not even the non-burning kind.


----------



## Cazio (Apr 4, 2008)

cstrikehero777 said:


> if u want a burning laser.. dont mod a cheap one cause ull **** it up.. if u realllllllly want one ur gonna spend 600 bucks or more..


Untrue. http://www.wickedlasers.com/ has burning lasers for considerably less than $600.


----------



## cstrikehero777 (Sep 13, 2008)

no kidding??.. i might have to check that out.. HAHA


----------



## cassamine (Nov 22, 2002)

I tried it without much success.
but it could be just me.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*cstrikehero777*, I suggest a reading of the TSG Rules, which you agreed to. Leave the profanity at the door, that's not appropriate for a family forum and against our rules here.


----------

